# Orchids and Art. in México.



## luis mendoza (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello everyone

I invite you to see the first nine images in my gallery. The skilled hands of my group of workers at Casa "Los Angeles" have acquired a surgical precision to carve wood. A collection of unique pieces, some of which have been moved to other parts of the world, where surely adorn any wall or table. The last three pictures are of two beautiful species of Mexico blooming now.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luismendoza/5964640370/in/photostream


Regards, have a great day.


luis


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 22, 2011)

wow!!!

{why are there little plastic containers above each of the Cattleya forbesii seedlings?}


----------



## Hera (Jul 22, 2011)

The carved orchids are truely amazing.:drool:


----------



## Shiva (Jul 22, 2011)

What type of wood has been used?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 22, 2011)

OMG.... Amazing skill to carve the flowers to such botanical accuracy!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## jblanford (Jul 22, 2011)

WOW!! What great looking artwork, thanks.... Jim.


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 23, 2011)

That's amazing craftsmanship!


----------



## valenzino (Jul 23, 2011)

Veeeery nice!Great artists!!!


----------



## luis mendoza (Jul 23, 2011)

Shiva said:


> What type of wood has been used?



The name of that tree is Roseodendron donnel (primavera), a relatively soft wood.
luis


----------



## luis mendoza (Jul 23, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> OMG.... Amazing skill to carve the flowers to such botanical accuracy!! :clap: :clap: :clap:




Yes, small details are important !

luis


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful!

BTW did you get seed from your exstaminodium?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 23, 2011)

Very impressive. Who would think a person could make wood look so delicate!


----------



## luis mendoza (Jul 24, 2011)

Rick said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> BTW did you get seed from your exstaminodium?



Hi Rick !!!

Yes, the fruits will be ready in few months, everything seems fine.


----------



## luis mendoza (Jul 24, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> wow!!!
> 
> {why are there little plastic containers above each of the Cattleya forbesii seedlings?}





Small vessels have a tiny hole in the bottom, when filled with water or fertilizer solution they fall drop by drop and allow an effective absorption because the substrate is inorganic.

luis


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 25, 2011)

amazingly realistic renderings of delicate orchids in something so solid


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 30, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 30, 2011)

they are very nice


----------

